# Mac OS Big Sur Compatibility



## kitjv (Apr 27, 2021)

What is the consensus of this forum regarding the compatibility of LR Classic v10.2 with Mac OS Big Sur? I am currently running Mac OS Catalina. Thank you so much.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 28, 2021)

I have been running BigSur and Lightroom Classic v10 since both came out. I have not detected any significant problems. 

Earlier versions of V10.x and MacOS 11.x  Did have problems for some people, but the current versions (MacOS 11.2.3 and LrC v10.2) seem to be stable for critical production work.


----------



## mcasan (Apr 28, 2021)

No problems at all.   Been on Big Sur since it was released.   

Waiting for ACR and LrC to be updated to Universal apps that can run on Apple Silicon native mode like PS can do.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Apr 28, 2021)

I had issues mainly in the develop module with v 10.1 and 10.1.1 and had to revert to version version 10.0 for close to 2.5 months. Things are stable in 10.2.
The forums are quiet now pretty free of complaints.


----------



## kitjv (Apr 28, 2021)

Excellent. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Apr 28, 2021)

New version of Big Sur came out Monday..11.3.  I have not upgraded to it on my personal machine yet, but it does have an important security fix.  I doubt the update will cause issues, but I tend to wait a week.  If you update now, you will get the latest version


----------



## kitjv (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 29, 2021)

Woodbutcher said:


> New version of Big Sur came out Monday..11.3.  I have not upgraded to it on my personal machine yet, but it does have an important security fix.  I doubt the update will cause issues, but I tend to wait a week.  If you update now, you will get the latest version


MacOS Updated automatically overnight for me and now Lightroom Classic has the left and right panel but the main center panel is black but clickable.   This is essentially useless until there is some fix or I figure out what has happened.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 29, 2021)

clee01l said:


> MacOS Updated automatically overnight for me and now Lightroom Classic has the left and right panel but the main center panel is black but clickable.   This is essentially useless until there is some fix or I figure out what has happened.


I exited Lightroom Classic and restarted and the various panels opened normally as expected.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Apr 29, 2021)

To be clear, all panels including the center panel are displayed correctly after the reboot?


----------



## Rob26 (Apr 29, 2021)

With the release of info on the new iMac 24" and a Beta OS out now. I am hoping that M1 support will be soon. Seems an incredible time they have been working on it. Getting impatient now stuck on 9.4.

Rob


----------



## clee01l (Apr 29, 2021)

Denis de Gannes said:


> To be clear, all panels including the center panel are displayed correctly after the reboot?



Yes, LrC works as expected.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kitjv (Apr 29, 2021)

Since Catalina has been working fine, me thinks that I'll wait a bit before upgrading to Big Sur. I don't see any compelling reason to do so at this time.


----------

